# too old to bond?



## penelopedaisy (May 4, 2014)

I got a year old hedgehog almost a week ago. She still huffs around me. But occasionally she will smell me and rub on my hand. But if I let her she buffs and points out her quills. Will I ever be able to hold her? How do i work up to doing this? I already have a pair of my worn shorts in her cage. So is there anything else I can do, or is it just that she is too old to bond with me?


----------



## jmluedke (May 3, 2014)

We have had one of our babies for a while now she is not even a yr old and still huffs at us. From our experience they just don't like being woke up lol. We hold her in her blanket and let her wake up then she is fine some days she just wants to be left alone. Don't give up just keep holding her! And just let her snuggle with you even if she sleeps.


----------



## Mama Murloc (Apr 1, 2014)

My hedgie was almost 2 when I got him, he was huffy for about a week but now he is as sweet as ever! I made sure to keep the same food and bedding that the breeder used so it wasn't a lot of change at once for him. I also made sure that when I picked him up I put him on his side so he could smell my hand while he was in his ball and get use to me. He eventually would come out and wander. I only had him out for about 30 mins each day at night. I did that for about a week and I also made sure he was use to me before letting other members of my family hold him. I also would wrap him in an old shirt and just hold him till he fell asleep, it's super cute and a simple way to try bonding. It's been a month since I got him and he bonds with me and let's me hold him! So just give it sometime, these things worked for me but every hedgie is different, don't give up!


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

I've had my girl about a month and a half, (she's only about 3 months old) and she still isn't entirely used to me. She'll huff at me when I try to pick her up, but sometimes when I'm holding her and I let her sniff my finger, she just let's me be, without all the dramatics. I think it's just some quilling attitude, but this is all the bonding we really do so far, beyond baths and letting her roam around on my coffee table or kitchen floor. Most of the time that I do get to hold her, she decides to just sleep. I don't take offense, I just let her be. I knew that having a hedgie could be like this, but I'm also secretly hoping she warms up a bit after quilling


----------

